# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 14)



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2021)

*What do the next few springtime months hold for you? Getting down to business? Putting the tools away? and, What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on?*







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
Here's looking at you kid....


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm doing a lot more shows this Spring. Traditionally, I've only done them from Thanksgiving until Christmas but I'm trying some new ones this year, in small towns around here that are generally once a month all year. It's gone well so far, trying to balance doing shows, building stuff, work and family life!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2021)

Well I'm a little unsure of what's going to happen with me as far as wood working goes. No sure what's going to happen with my hours and a job change, I may change jobs again if this one doesnt suit me. But, and theres always a but, I have things on my to do list. I have a new table saw coming and it's going to need a better outfield table than the short one it comes with. I need to make a new workbench too, and spring or summertime is the best time for me to dig the lumber out of the garage, I really dont like to do it in the winter months, it's just not enjoyable. And then theres all the to do list for the house, floors, trim, plumbing, concrete, etc. And if I survive all of that I really want to make a batch of cutting boards for fun and to see if I can actually sell them, and to use up all the scrap and cut offs that I cant seem to throw away.
And then theres always the A.D.D. thing that kicks in and I'm all over the place, and age has slowed me down some too. So the bottom line is I dont intend to pack up my tools for the summer, it's just the opposite for me, when it's hot outside I'm in my cool basement shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 4, 2021)

Well......in the process of preparing the new place for a shop, boxing up the house, finishing what projects I can get done instead of boxing them up, etc. Woodworking: I have 4 charcuterie boards ro knock out, more pendants, and a batch of pens. Hopefully a few more duck calls....am not happy with my shaping. Oh, and the 3000 piece segmented lamp shade with a piece of Koa.......geeee, that’s the big project.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 4, 2021)

I guess I'll turn my sprinklers back on one of these days soon. And put the deck furniture back on the deck. Planning to take down two good size junipers out back with my neighbor sometime this spring or summer or maybe fall, who knows. Whenever we get around to it. The one on my property blocks my view of the tree with the owl nest in it. I have to pace myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2021)

Tearing down kiln and 2 small buildings and building another kiln and having a 15x35 storage building built. Entails removing 5 big pines. I will have lots more room.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I guess I'll turn my sprinklers back on one of these days soon. And put the deck furniture back on the deck. Planning to take down two good size junipers out back with my neighbor sometime this spring or summer or maybe fall, who knows. Whenever we get around to it. The one on my property blocks my view of the tree with the owl nest in it.
> 
> View attachment 206691


Very cool pic...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 4, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Very cool pic...


That's from last year. The owls didn't use that nest this year. Hopefully they will again, it's cool to watch the adults catch and bring mice and voles to the babies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2021)

Shop time has been scarce as of late. Am planning on some time out there over the next months. My next project is looking like it'll be a pair of desks - one for each of our boys bedrooms.

Other things that will be worked on over the next months include getting the garden going again, being the muscle for my wife as she does spring yardwork and planting, and doing some work on our camping gear trailer. I picked up a truck box and need to build a frame to mount it to the tongue of the trailer - but that will be a metal working project.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## David Hill (Apr 4, 2021)

Well, since swmbo “retired”, my “list” of things to get done has grown into a book.
I suppose that I’ll be laying out/building a deck, then enclosing our patio—-fun, fun.
Since Texas is a”Neanderthal” state and opened up (finally)will be looking at more venues that have sprung up so I can sell to replenish the “tool fund”.
Starting to feel the urge to play with the big chainsaw and mill some ‘skeet ( @Johnturner I haven’t forgot— will post in trade section)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2021)

Getting a total shoulder joint replacement 29 April. Trying to get my fill of woodworking and turning and get everything around my property in order, cause I will be out of service for a couple of months.... I've suffered from shoulder pain for a long time, finally getting it taken care of. Getting it done here in the Phoenix VA hospital.

Reactions: Sincere 13


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Well, since swmbo “retired”, my “list” of things to get done has grown into a book.
> I suppose that I’ll be laying out/building a deck, then enclosing our patio—-fun, fun.
> Since Texas is a”Neanderthal” state and opened up (finally)will be looking at more venues that have sprung up so I can sell to replenish the “tool fund”.
> Starting to feel the urge to play with the big chainsaw and mill some ‘skeet ( @Johnturner I haven’t forgot— will post in trade section)


We are 20 miles from the Neanderthal state of Idaho. So nice to see smiles...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 4, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Getting a total shoulder joint replacement 29 April. Trying to get my fill of woodworking and turning and get everything around my property in order, cause I will be out of service for a couple of months.... I've suffered from shoulder pain for a long time, finally getting it taken care of. Getting it done here in the Phoenix VA hospital.


Sending positive karma your way Barry. There are a couple people here who had shoulder replacement and the recovery seems to take longer than other joints. But if they follow the steps the docs recommend they come out of it way better than before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Sending positive karma your way Barry. There are a couple people here who had shoulder replacement and the recovery seems to take longer than other joints. But if they follow the steps the docs recommend they come out of it way better than before.


Thanks Doug, I have heard the recovery is tough, one reason I put it off till now, but it has been gradually been getting worse, so time to get-r-done.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2021)

What with moving to Texas, I will be consumed with getting resettled and setting up shop for the next few months. Woodworking projects on my to do list are numerous, but it will probably be awhile until I can dedicate serious time to them. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Getting a total shoulder joint replacement 29 April. Trying to get my fill of woodworking and turning and get everything around my property in order, cause I will be out of service for a couple of months.... I've suffered from shoulder pain for a long time, finally getting it taken care of. Getting it done here in the Phoenix VA hospital.


Hoping your surgery goes better than expected, and that you heal up quickly! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 5, 2021)

I hope a lot of people are getting down to business with the next turning challenge  For me, it's healing/recovery time and by then we will be in the thick of the summer heat and that weather has started slowing me down now that I'm getting older. But who knows at this point. I do know that I want to get the RV on the road for a few trips. Have one planned in July for Scallop season in Homasassa Springs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Doug, I have heard the recovery is tough, one reason I put it off till now, but it has been gradually been getting worse, so time to get-r-done.......



It is tough. Shoulder surgery is always painful. I've had a few. Next step is replacement, and the doc said I'm not close enough for it yet. Gotta deal with the pain till it's almost toast. Then he said it'll be ready.
Lol
It's frikkin painful now. I can't wait till later.....oh....goodie...

Good luck with yours Barry. Find yourself a comfy recliner to sleep in for a few weeks before you get sliced up. You'll need that to sleep in after. More comfortable than the bed, and easier to get up too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> I hope a lot of people are getting down to business with the next turning challenge  For me, it's healing/recovery time and by then we will be in the thick of the summer heat and that weather has started slowing me down now that I'm getting older. But who knows at this point. I do know that I want to get the RV on the road for a few trips. Have one planned in July for Scallop season in *Homasassa Springs*.


Tell me more about the scallop gathering! Is Lu still there?


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> It is tough. Shoulder surgery is always painful. I've had a few. Next step is replacement, and the doc said I'm not close enough for it yet. Gotta deal with the pain till it's almost toast. Then he said it'll be ready.
> Lol
> It's frikkin painful now. I can't wait till later.....oh....goodie...
> 
> Good luck with yours Barry. Find yourself a comfy recliner to sleep in for a few weeks before you get sliced up. You'll need that to sleep in after. More comfortable than the bed, and easier to get up too.


I had the shoulder scoped and worked on a bit 16 years ago, so I have an idea of the suck factor ha ha. I sleep in my recliner all the time, so I'm all trained up in that regard

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 5, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Doug, I have heard the recovery is tough, one reason I put it off till now, but it has been gradually been getting worse, so time to get-r-done.......


Have had a few friends get the procedure as well as my mom (because she shattered it in a fall) - be sure you do what the doc and pt says. The pt is very important.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 5, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Tell me more about the scallop gathering! Is Lu still there?


Yes, I'd like to know also. - thought they only had big tarpon there!


----------



## Joker9 (Apr 5, 2021)

Barry, sorry to hear about the upcoming surgery, hope you heal quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 5, 2021)

Got some stuff to finish up for my wife. But after that I have a yew root I want to turn, turn some pine roots, finish an Atlantic salmon carving, finish a RC sailboat (but first I have to buy a better saw and a thickness sander to make the planking I need), make a fly rod or two, refinish a fly rod or two and do some more carving and watercolor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 5, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Got some stuff to finish up for my wife. But after that I have a yew root I want to turn, turn some pine roots, finish an Atlantic salmon carving, finish a RC sailboat (but first I have to buy a better saw and a thickness sander to make the planking I need), make a fly rod or two, refinish a fly rod or two and do some more carving and watercolor.


I’ve got a buddy who is building a tall ship and he bought a thickness sander from Micro Mark. He has been very impressed with it. Just thought I would mention it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 5, 2021)

One of the other guys on WB has a Micro Mark, but wanted something a little different. He bought a Byrnes Models One. I don't know if he has received it yet or not, but upon reading the specs, he thinks he is going to like it much better than the Micro Mark. So I'm waiting on his feedback before punching the buy button! It's going to be one of the two.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 5, 2021)

Rip, cannot wait until you ask the burning question of all time! Y'all may know that I like to take pictures and gots me some pretty good equipment. But have noticed this odd trait whether I have a phone camera in my hand or a high-faluting Nikon with Nikon glass in my hand. When a photographer has a gaggle of women in front of him and announces that he is going to shoot a photo of them - what is the first thing they do? They put their hands on their thighs, bend their knees and crouch/squat down! Now why is that - do they all go to some photo finishing school that says they haveta do that? When are you gonna ast that burning question? Can I say burning on a wood worker forum?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Rip, cannot wait until you ask the burning question of all time! Y'all may know that I like to take pictures and gots me some pretty good equipment. But have noticed this odd trait whether I have a phone camera in my hand or a high-faluting Nikon with Nikon glass in my hand. When a photographer has a gaggle of women in front of him and announces that he is going to shoot a photo of them - what is the first thing they do? *They put their hands on their thighs*, bend their knees and crouch/squat down! Now why is that - do they all go to some photo finishing school that says they haveta do that? When are you gonna ast that burning question? Can I say burning on a wood worker forum?


Kinda like me in this picture ... learned that from my granddaughter. I can't reach my thighs anymore so on the hips

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 5, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Tell me more about the scallop gathering! Is Lu still there?


Who is Lu Anyway, we snorkel until we see a scallop, dive down and grab said scallop, at end of day, clean said scallops and eat them. ’Bout sums it up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> When are you gonna ast that burning question?


Well, most people know the answer already. Placing the hand on the waist or hip also creates an illusion that the waist is actually smaller. It puts the body into an S-curve shape, which looks good, photographs well, and appears more feminine.
Just don't purse your lips for pictures. It looks like a cats butt....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 5, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Yes, I'd like to know also. - thought they only had big tarpon there!


Every summer the scallop beds open up on the gulf coast by area. We go to the Crystal Springs area as there seem to be better hunting grounds. You collect them by snorkeling the surface until you spot one of the buggers trying to hide and you go down and get it. Finish up the day by eating the scallops usually paired with a nice grilled steak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Who is Lu Anyway, we snorkel until we see a scallop, dive down and grab said scallop, at end of day, clean said scallops and eat them. ’Bout sums it up



Lu, (Lucifer) the hippo at Homosassa Springs Lucifer


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Lu, (Lucifer) the hippo at Homosassa Springs Lucifer


Oh! I think he is still there but I don't go into the state park when I'm up there anymore.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 11, 2021)

We're taking the shop here in a new direction. I partnered recently with a furniture designer in Ohio (She's a direct descendant of Gustav Stickley) and we're taking her design and developing it for quantity production. Worked with a bank to arrange financing and placed an order for a 10,000.00 Commercial CNC machine for the shop. Now we'll see how long it takes to pay that machine off..... In addition to that one project, the new CNC will allow me to bring back a number of products I discontinued here as not profitable due to the time it took to make them. Still quality materials and finished with hand work but the bulk of the shaping can be done much faster and with more precision. If all goes well, we'll be looking at adding 2000-3000 square feet to the shop in 2022.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------

